# ACCOUNT geknackt  :(((((



## Anno (17 November 2002)

HILFE !!!  
Irgendjemand hat meinen Account geknackt und Verkauft jetzt unter meinem Namen Artikel ((
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2068527733
Das war meine letzte "eigene" Auktion.Aufgrund dieser Auktion habe ich auch vor einer Woche meine Bankdaten "aktiviert".
          WAS SOLL ICH MACHEN ??????????????????????
 :evil: 

                      HELP !HELP!


----------



## Heiko (17 November 2002)

Erst mal Beschwerde bei ebay mit einer genauen Erkärung des Sachverhalts. Die sollten dann den Account mit einem neuen Passwort versehen können.


----------



## Anonymous (17 November 2002)

thx,
aber an welche Email Adresse ?


----------



## Heiko (17 November 2002)

Versuchs mal mit der Abuse-Abteilung...


----------



## Anonymous (18 November 2002)

!Abuse-Abteilung... !



??????? Was ist das ?
Ich hab durch die Mailänderung von Ebay die IP "bekommen" .Dadurch habe ich jetzt herausgefunden das "er" aus Rumänien (Bukarest) kommt.
Aber an welche !!EMAILADRESSE!!soll ich mich jetzt wenden ???


----------



## Anno (18 November 2002)

Sorry,
der Eintrag oben ist von mir  :-?


----------



## virenscanner (18 November 2002)

Ich nehme mal an, Heiko meint "[email protected]"


----------



## Anno (18 November 2002)

thx, ich versuch' gleich mal.


----------



## Anno (18 November 2002)

Sorry,aber die Mail Add geht nicht


----------



## virenscanner (18 November 2002)

Dann versuch es mal mit "[email protected]bay.de". Diese Mail-Addy geht sicherlich (aber es ist fraglich, ob Dir dann auch geholfen wird).


----------



## Heiko (19 November 2002)

ebay tut anscheinend viel dafür, seine Kontaktdaten geheim zu halten...


----------



## Anno (19 November 2002)

JUHU !!!!
also wenn ihr euch denobenstehenden Link nochmal anschaut werdet ihr erkennen können das der Account gesperrt ist   
Leider habe ich von ebay keine Rückmeldung bekommen   
Hier nochmal eine Zusammenfassung fals euch auch so etwas passiert/ist:
Ich habe Mails mit änlichem Inhalt versendet  :

"HILFE !!!
Ich weiss nicht genau ob ich jetzt richtig bin,aber ich habe keine andere  Mail gefunden.
Mir hat jamand meinen Account "gehackt".
Also er hat irgendwie mein Passwort und Namen und hat jetzt das Passwort und die Email Adresse geändert.Daraus folgt, wie sich vermuten lässt ,dass er jetzt mit meinem Namen Artikel versteigert und ich die Ebay-Gebühren bezahlen muss . Ich bitte Sie den Account zu sperren oder das Passwort zurückzusetzen bzw. ein Passwort wie "Ebay" einstellen (was sie mir mitteilen müssten) damit ich dann ein eigenes/neues Passwort einstellen kann.Hinweis :ich habe die Kontodaten erst vor einer Woche eingestellt,da ich meinen PC versteigern möchte .Fals sie die Daten nicht "zurrücksetzen" können ,werde ich auf allefälle das von Ebay abgehobene Geld zurückerstatten lassen. "


Die Email Adressen waren : [email protected] , [email protected] (Kann sein das es nicht vollständig ist  :-?  )

Ich weiss zwar nicht ob ich das darf aber hier sind ein paar Daten zum peeeeeeeeeeeeep : http://www.ripe.net/perl/whois?query=213.233.113.242+&.submit=Absenden

Ich möchte euch für euren "Beistand" und Hilfe danken und hoffe das andere mit dem selbem Problem diese Forumseiträge sehen .
Mir ist auch ein netter Satz dazu eingefallen:" The only one you can against Hacker's is : BE A HACKER ! ".
Das Sprichwort trieft natürlich nicht vollständig auf mich zu ,ich lese zwar so gennante "Hacker Bücher" aber habe nicht weiter viel damit zutun.Außerdem habe ich nicht genug Zeit um mich damit zu beschäftigen (10.Klasse Gym (in TH :evil: )) und habe auch das falsche Betriebssys. (Windows XP Pro ("Original")).Weiterer Grund :ich trage 2x die Woche Zeitungen aus damit ich DSL-flat und PC Komponenten bezahlen kann.
Also noch viel Spass in "eurem Leben" und nochmals Danke !!!!


----------



## Anno (19 November 2002)

[email protected] hab ich nicht ausprobiert ,aber wer auch ein Problem bei "Ebay" hat sollte alle auffindbaren Emailadressen anschreiben.


----------

